# Really Twisted Green Bean and Brussels Sprouts Casserole



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2013)

*REALLY TWISTED GREEN BEAN & BRUSSELS SPROUTS CASSEROLE*​ ​  It's all your fault for the wonderful ideas!

  Layers:

  Saute'd baby bella mushrooms in garlic butter.
  10 halved Brussels sprouts
  Sprinkle balsamic vinegar
  Cream of cheddar soup
  No salt added green beans (1 can)
  1 can cream of mushroom soup
  Sprinkle layer with 1.5 oz pkg of REAL bacon bits,
  Top with fried onions

  Baking now at 350° for 1/2 hour.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds really good. 

Please let us know how it turns out. 

Any reason for canned green beans over frozen?

Did you make the Bacon Bits yourself?

I love Green Beans and Brussels Sprouts. Any variation is good to go with me.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 21, 2013)

I often receive cans of no salt green beans in our monthly Community box.  No need to look for frozen.

I didn't realize how much the no salt matters until I tried making this with regular green beans.  It was so salty I had to toss it.  

No, I can't chew bacon any more (sob), but buy a package of Real Bacon Bits to keep on hand for dishes like this so I at least get my bacon flavor in a chewable form.

The dish came out great.  No bitterness at all from the BS.  The casserole was almost overflowing, so I'll have to freeze some so it doesn't go bad before I can eat it all.

I'm trying to eat more vegetables lately.  This will do for several days.

Next time, tho, I'll just make two separate dishes.  I really prefer the casserole to be something I can eat up without having to freeze part of it, even though when I just made it with the green beans, it froze and reheated very well.  The microwave just crisped up the onion ring topping nicelly.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks, Sounds like frozen will work as well.

I've cut down on salt and I really notice it these days.

This has every ingredient I like so as soon as I get to the store to pick up some sprouts, shrooms, and cheese soup I'm going to give it a try. 
I'll let ya know how it turns out.

What size baking dish did you use? 
I like to have leftovers to freeze. I vacuum seal them in portions and they are great when I'm feeling lazy. 
My preferred method of reheating is to toss the bag in almost boiling water until hot and if it needs a little crisping a couple of minutes under the broiler.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 21, 2013)

I cook just for myself, so my casserole dish is relatively small.  It's a RubberMaid covered (red plastic), but the top of the dish only measures approximately 6" X 7".  The better fit is just either the beans or just the Brussels sprouts.  Either would be just perfect.  

It freezes well because the onions on top crisp up nicely in the microwave.  The addition of the leftover Alfredo sauce wasn't necessary, but also was a nice addition.

I hope you like it as much as I did!


----------



## Zagut (Dec 22, 2013)

Ahhh. I found this thread again. 

There is a difference between Really Twisted Casserole with and without brussels sprouts. 

Thanks Zhizara, I made this and enjoyed it. It also froze well and I enjoyed the leftovers. 

Went to the store today and saw fresh sprouts and green beans. This casserole came to mind. Needless to say it's on the menu this week. (Sorry it won't be Christmas dinner.) 

This recipe is really open to experimentation. I think this time I'll try giving the beans & sprouts a bit of a char in a hot pan and since I don't have any cheese soup I'll use Velveeta (Yea I know but sometimes it's the taste that's called for) in its place. 


Merry Christmas and Good Eatin'.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks, Zagut.  I'm glad you liked it!

i called it twisted because instead of the classic cream of mushroom soup, I used cream of cheddar, I also did not put half of my fried onions in the sauce.  I think it just makes a gooey mess. 

Also, when I need to look it up again, I just use the DC google search for "twisted".  It pops right up, saving me the trouble of looking it up.


----------



## Zagut (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey anything titled "Twisted" fit's my brain. 

 When I searched I didn't put in the BS so I always got the Green Bean thread. And my search for BS got me BS my way. 

 I also cook for 1 and am always looking for dish's that carry over into the leftover category. 

 Brussels Sprouts  and Green Beans are great and just about any way they are cooked is good by me. 

 But Cauliflower and Anchovies is a taste I like so what do I know???


----------



## Zagut (Apr 19, 2015)

The other night I found a package in the freezer dated 12/13 " Twisted Casserole"

Popped it in the microwave using the reheat setting and it was as good as I remembered it to be. 

Thanks Zhizara for the great recipe  and thanks Food Saver for keeping it fresh.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 19, 2015)

You're welcome. I'm glad you liked it.


----------

